# Lionell G Gauge Thomas and Friends Polar Express



## Lionell Rich (Aug 18, 2015)

I purchased this train set for my four year old grandson and it has a major defect, the couplers on this Lionell train are fixed and the Coal Tender will not stay coupled to the Engine. The train is pulled along by the battery connection wire between the engine and the tender. This is a common problem for this model as I discovered with a Google search. This discontinued train was manufactured last in 2003 and is still being sold at Amazon and other places with no notice of the problem to unsuspecting buyers. The train is not the usual quality product that Lionell is famous for.

I would like to know if there is a way to replace the trucks which include the wheels and couplers' with standard automatic couplers that are pushed together and decoupled by pressing the pin on the coupler. If so what would I order and where would I buy it from?

Thank you,
Lionell Rich


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If the quality does not please you go with a Polar Express in O scale. 

USA trains makes a G scale coupler, California being a big G scale market would have a local hobby shop to assist you.

From images on Google image. The set has a draw bar between the tender and engine not just a wire,

As for Thomas he is a tank engine and has no tender. James has one.

Those couplers on the Polar express if they uncouple just drill a hole behind the knuckle and bend a paper clip into a u shape and insert it from the top. You can even bend the bottom to lock them in. Just an idea. A simple way is to duct tape them.


----------

